
Was the recent US election rigged? Big data analytics can give the answer - donbox
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/a-truly-fancy-bear-2384f413df1c#.7yhusik2x
======
bryanrasmussen
Although I am pretty agreeable to a someone hacked the election scenario I
don't think it is likely to be Russia; Russia wants to destabilize the U.S,
but probably not at the cost of putting someone unstable with access to
Nuclear armaments at its head.

The best scenario Russian hack would be - make sure Republicans win majority
in House and elect Hillary by only a little bit. Next few years investigations
and impeachment attempts.

------
donbox
It would be cool if somebody could take it up as a side project.

